# Writing Forums 2017 Annual Grand Fiction Challenge—Ordinary Chaos!



## aj47 (Jan 24, 2017)

*We're normalizing discord*

There isn't any need to panic—yet. It's *Ordinary Chaos* and it's the 
*Writing Forums 2017 Annual Grand Fiction Challenge *
with cash and merchandise prizes and a chance for the winners to be published.

*Two weeks ... 1,000 words ... WF's finest
*
_This is not your mama's prompt!_


Full details *~ HERE ~*

Hosted by the quotidian *kilroy214* and *astroannie*





​


----------



## aj47 (Feb 2, 2017)

This challenge is now underway.  Entries will be posted HERE!


----------



## PiP (Feb 4, 2017)

Check out our interview with last year's winner, InkwellMachine.

His winning entry has certainly set the bar high for this year! WoW! 

You can read the interview *<here> 
*​





​


----------

